# Michael Jackson's This Is It (Blu-ray review)



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

*Blu-ray release date:* Tuesday, January 26th.

This is a must have blu-ray for me! I cannot wait to shake the walls with this one. :righton:

Details from review:
*Video:*
Image appearance on the Blu-ray of This Is It is pretty solid. It is dual-layered with a decent bitrate. This Blu-ray does its job very well, looking precisely the way it would have theatrically - Sony have produced a strong transfer.

*Audio:*
This is the biggest attribute. Probably more important for than the video, for many, is the audio track and the DTS-HD Master 5.1 at a whopping 4303 kbps produces some exceptionally clean and crisp music.

*Full review with screen captures:* http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film2/DVDReviews49/this_is_it_blu-ray.htm


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll have to check this one out - the sample screen captures look very nice.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

According to best buy they are selling different blu ray versions, can someone explain the different? For example one is i think the bluew shirt version, one is smooth criminal version etc...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow. What a great blu-ray! I give the video quality, 5 out of 5. I give audio quality 4.5 out of 5. The Billie Jean dance sequence was simply mesmerizing. I’ve waited so long for this to come out on blu-ray. Fully worth the wait.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Two local Walmarts sold out day one of all their Blu Ray stock (an increased supply and special display was in place), and a third location will be sold out this morning.

Seems there must be an audience for this Blu Ray disk.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I watched it last night. The thing that really stuck out for me was the Audio. Very dynamic and clean!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I watched it last night. The thing that really stuck out for me was the Audio. Very dynamic and clean!


Yeah the audio was great. Mids and highs very clean and spacious. Lows could be a little cleaner. Maybe why I gave it 4.5 out of 5 was due to the massive rave reviews on the audio. I guess it set my expectations too high. I expected it to be the Holy Grail of audio. The audio was not as good as my "David Foster and friends" blu-ray. However, "This is it", a very close 2nd. I'll be watching MJ again tonight. This time before my wife gets home.  She is not a big fan of loud. Me on the other hand, if you can't feel it in your chest, the volume is too low.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this. Will watch it at a friends house, my receiver doesn't have HDMI.

But what I think goes a bit too far is the PS3 bundle (released in Japan.)

http://kotaku.com/5441145/this-is-it-the-michael-jackson-ps3-bundle


----------



## jimmerz (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought mine at Best Buy yesterday. I was in the DVD isle looking at it. it was $34.99 and the lady working in that isle told me they had a "special" version of the same Blu Ray DVD in a different section of the store.

It was a 2 disc blu ray with replica of a 3D back stage pass. Same price, on sale for $29.99

Started to watch it, but something came up. Looked and sounded great though. I too look forward to playing this DVD LOUD!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Seems there must be an audience for this Blu Ray disk.


Amazingly enough.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimmerz said:


> I bought mine at Best Buy yesterday. I was in the DVD isle looking at it. it was $34.99 and the lady working in that isle told me they had a "special" version of the same Blu Ray DVD in a different section of the store.
> 
> _It was a 2 disc blu ray with replica of a 3D back stage pass. Same price, on sale for $29.99_
> Started to watch it, but something came up. Looked and sounded great though. I too look forward to playing this DVD LOUD!


That's the one Walmart is selling for $24.95 around here at this time.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

jimmerz said:


> *I bought mine at Best Buy yesterday*. I was in the DVD isle looking at it. it was $34.99 and the lady working in that isle told me they had a "special" version of the same Blu Ray DVD in a different section of the store.
> 
> It was a 2 disc blu ray with replica of a 3D back stage pass. Same price, on sale for $29.99
> 
> Started to watch it, but something came up. Looked and sounded great though. I too look forward to playing this DVD LOUD!


Same here, I got the Smooth Criminal Version.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm actually not at all a Michael Jackson fan....like some of his music.

But based on the review and comments here, and the fact that Mrs HDTV is more of a fan....looks like I'll be taking a trip to get the Blu Ray tonight.


----------

